# 2.8 30v good or bad



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

i found a passat with the 2.8 30v, with the automatic. the passat have 151K on her and is a daily driver. i was wondering how reliable this particular engine and trans is.

thx for feed back


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

The engine is very reliable with proper maintenance. It has none of the sludge issues of the 1.8T gasoline engine. 

I cannot comment on the transmission as I have a 5 speed manual. It has been reliable enough for me to get to 271k miles where I will be doing my next timing belt procedure in about 10K miles.


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

I got mine with 84k on it and I have made trips from Akron, Ohio (NE ohio) to: Virginia, OBX NC, Georgia, Dayton Michigan, all with no problems. I'm doing the timing belt soon as I'm now at 96k miles within a years time. Before any of the trips I had a coolant flush and I'm putting in new plugs today. The only thing I've been told to watch for, which is what I will be replacing with the timing belt, is the PCV system. I've been told it gets plugged up and then causes oil leaks. Solid engine all in all- again like already said, with proper maintenance. And don't cheap out on the oil


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

i know this is off topic but what kind of oil do yalls recommend. i have always used a full synthetic on my cars. same with my fathers 89 jetta gli and he got 450k out of that engine before the oil light came on occasionally.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

The V6 is less picky about the oil than the 1.8T. The V6 uses 6.4Qts for a change with filter, so there is plenty for circulation. While not 502 or 503 certified, I use a synthetic blend when oil is at the regular price or full synthetic when I can get it on sale.


----------



## Autobahn Package (Jun 17, 2010)

I have 99.5 A4 2.8 and haven't any problems with mine. I have made trips from Harrisburg PA to Delware without any trouble. Also, its not too bad on gas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

I love my 2.8L. It's an auto and there is no problems with it at 118,xxx miles. I picked it up in in Philly, drove it 13 hours home to Louisville, and then drove it 6 hours to Cleveland where I live now. In about a month I am driving it to Milwaukee and back which is 14 hours total. 

Although I recently busted a hole in my trans pan (car was too low :banghead, I just got all new fluids, a new trans filter, and a new gasket around the new pan.


----------



## Leveret (Sep 20, 2011)

*leveret*

I have a 1998 2.8 5v A6 with the ZF 5HP 19 gearbox [as fitted to 3l BMWs and Porsches of that era]. 
I hear of virtually no problems with this box-it's a superb powertrain. Mine's only done 114,000 [english]
miles and I've had no probs. I haven't even disturbed the original cambelt, just squirt it with belt 
dressing every 10,000 or so. Looks as good as new - and strong enough to drive a motorbike wheel!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

At 151K miles...it's probably due for timing belt job...not cheap on these cars since you must pull front of car forward to "workshop position" B4 even starting on the TB job. Per the sticker on my ol Passat's radiator support "Auchtung! Changen der toothed belt at 75000 miles!" or something like that. TB job should consist of" TB, tensioner, tensioner roller, idler roller, water pump, thermostat (these two are right there when you pull TB and WP is TB driven,so if it fails can take out your new TB..so change it!)..I'd also change front motor mount..cheap and exposed with nose of car forward....Cam oil seals too..if there is any sign of leakage....So if this hasn't been done just recently..factor that into your offer price. Shops here charge $1200-1500 for this!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

wolfsbergjettagli said:


> i know this is off topic but what kind of oil do yalls recommend. i have always used a full synthetic on my cars. same with my fathers 89 jetta gli and he got 450k out of that engine before the oil light came on occasionally.


I wouldn't bother with full synthetic on a 2.8. Most of them eat about a quart every 3 months anyway...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Do all your 2.8s burn oil? Ive noticed mine does a little but nothing serious. I always use 5w30 full synthetic.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine burns oil at about a qt/1500 miles


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

tryin2vw said:


> Mine burns oil at about a qt/1500 miles


 How many miles do you have?


----------



## marcello1.8t (Jul 6, 2008)

If it was a stick i would say why not for a good price. But that auto tranny eats up so much power. My brothers 2.8 has a pes g2 supercharger and it would be sooo much quicker with a manual.


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

my gf has a 2005 passat with the 2.8 and it is a constant headache. it has an auto and it doesnt shift right. it always floods on the coldest of days. I have replaced numerous parts and still it wont start when its 10 or 20 below. 
I am not a fan of that motor.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Titan VR6 said:


> my gf has a 2005 passat with the 2.8 and it is a constant headache. it has an auto and it doesnt shift right. it always floods on the coldest of days. I have replaced numerous parts and still it wont start when its 10 or 20 below.
> I am not a fan of that motor.



The motor isn't the problem.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

BSD said:


> The motor isn't the problem.


I agree with this. These cars are very reliable if you take care of them. Might be previous owner results your getting now.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I agree with this. These cars are very reliable if you take care of them. Might be previous owner results your getting now.


:thumbup: I can't think of one car I bought that didn't have PO issues.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

BSD said:


> :thumbup: I can't think of one car I bought that didn't have PO issues.


I mean obviously we're all going to eventually run into issues. Im just saying the amount of issues we run into relies on how the previous owners took care of the car.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I mean obviously we're all going to eventually run into issues. Im just saying the amount of issues we run into relies on how the previous owners took care of the car.


Completely agree. :thumbup: In my case, they didn't take care of them all that well, but maybe thats why I got the cars so cheap? Hehehe. :wave:


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

Did the coolant temp censor yesterday. after that horrible experience of not having enough room to remove it without peeling skin off of my hand and receiving multiple cuts I am adding another negative mark to what a ****ty motor/design vw did with this. I detest this motor. It is not user friendly and replacing anything on this motor is a huge pain in the ass. 
If anybody likes doing their own motor work I don't recommend owning a car with that motor due to a lot of space issues.


----------

